# Wie baue ich meine Primo Powerbite ein?



## No Risk (23. Mai 2006)

so hab keine anleitung gefunden wie man ne primo powerbite einbaut.
kann mir da jemand hlefen besonders wo die distanz spacer hin kommen?
nach den lager spacer oder außen zwischen kurbelarm und lagern?
könnt ihr mir helfen?
thx


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2006)

1.erstes Lager einpressen/einschrauben
2.Distanzhülse einbauen
3.zweites Lager einpressen/einschrauben
4.Achse durchschieben
5.Arme aufstecken,gucken obs schleift, wenn ja -> Spacer zw. Lager und Arm
6.Lagerspiel einstellen (kein Spiel, aber dennoch recht locker einstellen)
7.Arme festziehen

Ist wirklich einfach und dauert mit etwas Sorgalt für einen Anfänger etwa 30 Minuten, ansonsten 5-10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserflasche (24. Mai 2006)

Hier Anleitung für US BB Innenlager http://www.bigboysports.de/BBS-Magazin/profile.htm

Hier Anleitung für Euro BB Innenlager http://www.360shop.de --> Service --> Techtipps und dann auf Eurobb Einbau.

Spanish/Mid BB läuft eigentlich genauso ab wie bei US BB, gibts auch bei Flybikes ne Anleitung auf der Seite für.

Damit sollte dann doch alles klar gehen.


----------



## No Risk (24. Mai 2006)

@ Wasserflasche 
die pages hab ich schon längst gefunden haben mir nicht sehr viel weiter gebracht mein haupt problem liegt bei den unterschiedlichen spacer einmal 2,5mm und 5mm muss ich die zwischen lager und kurbel arm in eine bestimmte reihenfolge bvringen ( zur info auf jede seite sind dafür 10mm platz)
hab da was gelesen auf http://www.bigboysports.de/BBS-Magazin/profile.htm dass man die in eine bestimmte reihenfolge bringen sollte damit sich die lager nicht so schnell abnutzen.


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2006)

Ich denke die haben einfach zwei unterschiedliche Breiten mitgeliefert, sodass du präziser spacern kannst. Sie kommen auf jeden Fall zwischen Lager und Kurbelarm und die Anordnung halte ich für egal.


----------



## BMXFORFUN (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, hab auch nochma ne frage dazu. Brauche ich dieses Distanzrörchen in der mitte? Der verkäufer sagt, von dem ich  die kurbel habt sagt man braucht keins......
Gruss


----------



## l0st (12. Oktober 2007)

das zwischen den lagern?ja.


----------



## paule_p2 (12. Oktober 2007)

BMXFORFUN schrieb:


> Hallo, hab auch nochma ne frage dazu. Brauche ich dieses Distanzrörchen in der mitte? Der verkäufer sagt, von dem ich  die kurbel habt sagt man braucht keins......
> Gruss




ja wenn du da keinen spacer bzw den zu kleinen spacer rein machst kann es dir passieren das du die lager beim festschrauben der kurbelarme reindrückst und sie damit im schlimmsten fall kaputt machst.


----------



## BMXFORFUN (13. Oktober 2007)

wie fest muss ich die kurbel den andrehen, damit die lager NICHT kaputt gehen?


----------



## RISE (13. Oktober 2007)

Die Kubelschrauben brauchst du nur handfest einschrauben, sodass sie nicht rausfallen. Dann die Achsklemmung gleichmäßig und gut festschrauben.
Kaputt gehen können die Lager eigentlich nur dann, wenn du den Spacer weglässt oder irgendwas nicht sachgemäß einbaust.


----------



## BMXFORFUN (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab die große schraube jetz fest angeschraubt. soll ich die wieder lose machen, und dann handfest machen, oder kann ich es so lassen. Auf der Seite wo nicht das kettenblatt ist, hab ich kein Spacer... Ist das Schlimm??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_P (14. Oktober 2007)

BMXFORFUN schrieb:


> Ich hab die große schraube jetz fest angeschraubt. soll ich die wieder lose machen, und dann handfest machen, oder kann ich es so lassen. Auf der Seite wo nicht das kettenblatt ist, hab ich kein Spacer... Ist das Schlimm??



so schwer is das nich so ne kurbel einzubauen außerdem musst du zwischen die lager nen spacer bauen sonst ist das vergnügen mit den lager nicht lang.


----------



## RISE (14. Oktober 2007)

BMXFORFUN schrieb:


> Ich hab die große schraube jetz fest angeschraubt. soll ich die wieder lose machen, und dann handfest machen, oder kann ich es so lassen. Auf der Seite wo nicht das kettenblatt ist, hab ich kein Spacer... Ist das Schlimm??



Wie Master P sagte, ist der Spacer zwischen den Lagern (also der breite im Rahmen) wichtig. Ob du zwischen Achse und Kurbelarm einen Spacer brauchst, hängt davon ab ob:

a) der Kurbelarm evtl. gegen die Kettenstrebe kommt
b) die Kettenlinie sonst sehr schief ist

Ich habe bei meinem Eastern und der Powerbite z.B. auf der Nichtkettenblattseite nur die Spacerkappe (breit) vom Innenlagerset und auf der Kettenblattseite die Abdeckung (schmal) und eine kleine Unterlegscheibe.

Wie fest du die Schraube anziehst, ist im Prinzip egal, nur sollte sie weder rausfallen noch mit gewalt angezogen werden. Wenn sich die Kurbel auch noch locker dreht, dann brauchst du nichts weiter machen.


----------



## BMXFORFUN (14. Oktober 2007)

Alles klar danke für die hilfe


----------

